# Advice on substrate.



## Costanza (Feb 1, 2006)

Anyone able to lend me some advice; I am trying to make a substrate, but i am confused as to the quantities and types of gravel/sand. This is what I have available from LFS and other places:
-Pool store sand (how much do I use, is this the main rooting medium?)
-Laterite
-Top Soil (they all seem to contain compost, is this bad?)
-Pea Gravel (3/8" size, is this too big?)
-Peat Moss

My main question is: if I'm using coarse sand from a pool supply shop or pea gravel, is this just to coat the top, or is it taking up a majority of the substrate for rooting? If anyone can give me an example of what portions to use (i.e. how many inches of each) I would greatly appreciate it. I've read lots of other posts but I don't seem to be able to find direct answers to these questions. Thanks.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I have mixed pool filter sand with Flourite and I have used Laterite on the bottom covered by the pool filter sand. I don't measure the amounts of each I use, I just put them together until I get a 2-3" depth.


----------



## Mjproost (Nov 17, 2005)

Put a light dusting of the peat moss on the bottom. Laterite on top of that and cover that with the pool sand or gravel. 3/8" gravel is probably to big. See if you can find fine gravel. 

HTH


----------

